

What if – Microsoft Doesn’t Make it..? - luciantodea
http://www.soft32.com/blog/platforms/windows/what-if-microsoft-doesnt-make-it/

======
josephpmay
Easy, some company will buy Microsoft's profitable assets such as Windows,
Office, and services.

~~~
dottrap
Companies like IBM and HP would love to welcome back their old customers too.

